

Apple Numbers For Normals: It’s The 5C, Stupid - chmars
http://www.mondaynote.com/2014/02/02/apple-numbers-for-normals-its-the-5c-stupid/

======
MaysonL
Here's the series that blows my mind: Here's a little table of results for the
past 8 years.

    
    
      Cash generated by operating activities, Q1
      Year Dollars, millions
      2007  1,813	  
      2008  2,787
      2009  3,938
      2010  5,781	
      2011  9,773	  	  	 
      2012 17,554
      2013 23,426  	
      2014 22,670

